# since my front tag bracket was installed



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

This is fine. I remember a lot of the Cobalt guys doing this back in the day


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish we didn't need a front plate...but here in Texas it's the law. Yet, I see many cars/suvs every day w/o one. I know if it were me I'd be getting pulled over every day just for that reason...heh.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I would lose my mind if anyone tried to put a front plate or even the bracket on my car!!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I got pulled over in my Celica for no front plate. While sitting on the side of the highway waiting for my ticket, I counted 15 cars (mainly BMW and Lexus SUVs) that flew by without front plates. I see cars all the time without front plates and I doubt they get hassled. I don't think I'd get hassled in the Cruze without one now. I guess being 25 with a 'sporty car' is the right formula for getting that $80 ticket.

To hide the ugly ugly plate holes in the Celica I bought a really nice stainless steel 'band' that had the word _Celica_ cut out of it. I still have that but not the car lol.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

hahaa.......
if i wanted to be an a**, i could have been, and not taken the car. 

but i didnt feel like ordering a car. so it wasnt a deal breaker. 

saw 2 he did for another car, while it isnt the multi sstage paint system our cars were done with, atleast it will look better than the gaudy tag bracket.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

This is how I did my 08 Malibu,

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A little touch up paint and some plugs from Lowes and your good to go.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

thats what my friend is doin. dont have touch up paint, he mixes it as he needs it, and plenty of those clips. 

glad it looks that good. feelin better!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

How are you guys removing the bracket?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

mine is riveted. looks like with an aluminum rivet. slowly with a drill bit, probably 1/4" bit, drill it til the head pops off. no need to drill through. 

my friend did say the hole in the bumper will have to be opened up, just a titch to put the plugs pictured above in. sometimes no. we will see when i get to drillin.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

ill have a write up when i get to it.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

step one done:


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

much more better!
if anyone is interested, he said he would do some more for me. pm me about it.


----------



## PurposeBuilt (May 24, 2011)

I just made sure that the dealer knew I would not accept the car with any holes drilled for the front plate..They did good....it's clean.

Thats a good fix for those that have holes drilled.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

if i would have ordered it, i would have told them i wouldnt take it. but just about every dealer around, is a state that requires a front lic plate. delaware doesnt. and i didnt want to buy my car from my local dealer. but im happy with it.
thanks!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

ehhh... my car was a dealer trade from texas. So the texas dealership had already put a front bracket on with screws. 4 hideous holes in my bumper... 

front tags aren't required in arkansas so all i could do was cringe. I was already getting the car for $16.4k (eco w/connectivity package) and they were paying off my BMW that had a crapped out transmission. And on top of that it made my tax bill was almost nothing for buying this car due to my trade in being almost the same cost as this car. And i was standing there fussing about the license plate bracket on the front. They were like.. "take it or leave it"... i decided i could just figure out someway to plug it. 

Thanks for the plastic plugs idea, i went and got some touch up paint from the dealer the other day and now i just need to get some of those plugs from lowes. And i'll quit cringing every time i walk outside to my car.


----------



## ordy6541 (May 16, 2012)

I had the same issue, the car looked "OK". I thought maybe a few bolts, then was surprised to find it was rivited. To add to it one rivet was twisted into the bumber causing a buble on the paint job. I used the small 1.04per 2 hole filler plastic caps from lowes and a can of $7 paint that matches OEM from autozone to do the job. 
1. After buying it, with front bumper.
2. One plug put it, 3 holes remain. You can see the difference already.
3. Side shot with all 4 holes fixed.
4. Front shot, cant tell the bugs from the filled holes. 

Im happy, my neighbor does body work and told me that its about a 300-500 dollar job, and the front bumper will need to come off. Im waiting in case someone "hits" me or i hit somehting and it needs done. This $10 fix works.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

*Cruzzer* has the right idea. That's what I did with my Cruze. Cheap, Effective, and looks a lot better than a front plate.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

GrafxWerks also carries this:

GrafxWerks - License Plate Hole Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze

I love being in FL. No front tags or emissions.


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

good job guys.


----------

